# be careful around an electrified mic



## bahaha (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't remember when exactly, but a while ago there was a thread describing someone receiving a shock through a mic. I saw this happen just a few days ago. I was running sound for a french club cabaret. The setup wasn't the greatest and i had to borrow from the theater setup. One of the acts was a live band. They had set up their equipment for a sound check, and unknown to me, the guitarist had plugged his amp into the same powerstrip as my system. As the guitarist approached the mic with his guitar, he recieved quite a shock. I had never encountered this before. After moving his amp to another circuit everything was fine. It was quite a head scratcher though.


----------



## Peter (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, ya, i have heard of other things like this happening, and from what I remember, the first thing to check out would be all the ground prongs on the sound equipment and his amp. That's not something that you want to have happen too often or ever!!


----------



## James (Nov 3, 2005)

Do not under any circumstances remove the safety ground from a piece of equipment 

Incidents like this can be avoided. 

Not a laughing matter. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051031/ap_on_re_us/pastor_electrocuted 

James


----------



## jbeutt (Nov 3, 2005)

That link's broken, but head on over to prosoundweb where there's a few topics on his death. Needless to say, don't combine tubs and mics with phantom power.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Nov 3, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051031/ap_on_re_us/pastor_electrocuted


he just put some of the words outside of the BBCode on accident. this link should work.


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 5, 2005)

this used to happen to my friends bands vocalist when the practed at his house. they have really screwed up wiring.


----------

